# DSL or Wireless



## garythegreat (3 Nov 2009)

Turns out NTL broadband dont work in my area.

If i dont have a landline, are my options limited to wireless ie BT Ireland and Digiweb Ireland?

I want DSL or cable, but dont want a phoneline!


----------



## mercman (3 Nov 2009)

Try [broken link removed] Government approved for providing broadband in rural areas. Meant to be good but I haven't seen the system working.


----------



## mercman (4 Nov 2009)

Just checked my own area in Conamara and available. Price seems fairly good as well.


----------



## garythegreat (4 Nov 2009)

What about Digiweb? 

They're website is not very helpful, can anyone tell me how much a basic wireless package is without a line rental phone?


----------

